# Stuttgart Session am Sonntag 12 Oktober



## isah (30. September 2008)

Hey, 

Noch 'ne Session muss dieses Jahr drin sein. Letzte mal war richtig lustig, aber mager (fast zu mager um das Wort 'Session' in's Spiel zu bringen). Wir würden uns wie immer am HBF oder an der Uni treffen. Dort fahren müssen wir nicht, wir könnten ja nach ein bisschen aufwärmen weiter. 

NOS-Trial würde (min.) 4 Leute mitbringen, wären wir schon 6. Sollte Grund genug sein für die nächsten 6 zu kommen. Jan weiss glaub ich noch nicht bescheid. 

Uhrzeit sag ich mal 1 Uhr. Camcorder bring ich mit, also 'n kleines Video kommt auch dabei rum...

Ich bitte um rege Beteiligung, könnte die letzte diese Saison sein.

martin


----------



## tha_joe (30. September 2008)

Klingt interessant, als Exilschwabe aus Göppingen würde ich doch fast die Anreise in Kauf nehmen, mal schauen ob ich noch Freiburger dafür gewinnen kann. Raffy?? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (30. September 2008)

wenns Wetter mitspielt siehts gut bei mir aus...


----------



## isah (30. September 2008)

Jungs das hört sich doch schonmal gut an. Wetter ist natürlich so 'ne Sache, hoffen wir mal das Beste..

martin


----------



## Cubus (30. September 2008)

Bin auf Jeden auch dabei!


----------



## iller_tiller (1. Oktober 2008)

würde ich gerne anschließen... könnte sich jemand dazu bereit erklären mich in der nähe weissach ein zu sacken? ich komme hier mit den öffentlichen nicht  weg (im bus ist die fahrradmitnhame verboten!?!) und auto hab ich leider nich.


----------



## boss81 (2. Oktober 2008)

ich und acapulle sind dabei...


----------



## tha_joe (2. Oktober 2008)

Mann, das klingt als würden es recht viele Leute werden! Klasse...


----------



## *Sickboy* (4. Oktober 2008)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Klingt interessant, als Exilschwabe aus Göppingen würde ich doch fast die Anreise in Kauf nehmen, mal schauen ob ich noch Freiburger dafür gewinnen kann. Raffy?? ;-)



Ai ai, Käptn, bin an Board!!!
(...wenn die Wettervorhersage einigermassen stimmt.)


----------



## JP Trialer (4. Oktober 2008)

kommt einer zufällig nähe Herford / Bielefeld Vorbei?

@cubus:

du kommst ja aus Halle... ich hoffe Halle Westfalen.... könntest du noch 2 mitnehmen?? 
wir könnten mim Zug nach Halle fahren oder so...


----------



## tha_joe (4. Oktober 2008)

Lasst uns mal zusammenzählen:

Freiburg 2
.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Sickboy* (7. Oktober 2008)

So, die Wetterfee sagt 20°C und Sonnenschein voraus. Wir kommen auf jeden Fall!!!    bis Sonntag ...


----------



## NOS-Trial (7. Oktober 2008)

das hört sich alles sehr gut an...

hier nochmal der genaue Treffpunkt damit es keine Irrtümer gibt...

und noch ne HandyNr. 0176/27476866

@JP trialer

der Cubus ist/wohnt momentan hier in Stuttgart...

@Isah

gibts schon was neues vom Jan?


----------



## tha_joe (7. Oktober 2008)

Was für eine Uhrzeit sollen wir sagen, so als Richtwert?


----------



## NOS-Trial (7. Oktober 2008)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Was für eine Uhrzeit sollen wir sagen, so als Richtwert?


.


Isah schrieb:


> Uhrzeit sag ich mal 1 Uhr.


----------



## tha_joe (7. Oktober 2008)

Stupid me, sorry, hab ich überlesen. Bis dann...


----------



## tha_joe (8. Oktober 2008)

Mal ne Frage, ist der Treffpunkt Spot der Spot, den man auch im Video "NOS Trialer in Stuttgart" sieht? Da siehts nämlich gut aus, auch für nen Rookie wie mich... ;-) Als ich noch in Stuttgart studiert hab, bin ich da öfter vorbeigelaufen, hab das aber noch nicht unter Trial-Gesichtspunkten gesehen. Die selektive Wahrnehmung hat erst mit dem neuen Hobby angefangen.

Wenn´s Wetter passt, sieht es mittlerweile so aus, als würde Freiburg mit 5 Leuten anrollen. 
Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (9. Oktober 2008)

tha_joe schrieb:


> den man auch im Video "NOS Trialer in Stuttgart" sieht?


... ja

 5 Leute aus Freiburg


----------



## Kadara (9. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn mir nix dazwischen kommt bin ich auch mal wieder mit dabei.


----------



## cellgadis (9. Oktober 2008)

Da muß man ja kommen wenn man das liest, das sind ja bald 50 Trialer ;-)
Ich bin auch dabei!!!!


----------



## tha_joe (9. Oktober 2008)

Naja, 50 is übertrieben, aber so wie ich das lese, könnten wir hart an der Zahl 20 kratzen! Dat wird sicher geil!


----------



## cellgadis (9. Oktober 2008)

ich glaub ja da kommen noch ein paar die hier nicht reinschreiben und nur lesen.
Also Sergey, Gregor laßt euch mal wieder blicken

Kommt Horst jetzt auch mit seinen 3 Jungs?


----------



## Cubus (9. Oktober 2008)

... na dann wirds ja hoffentlich richtig voll.


----------



## tha_joe (9. Oktober 2008)

Amtlich ist, dass ne Cam an den Start muss, und Fotos!


----------



## iller_tiller (10. Oktober 2008)

kann mich jemand *bitte aus weissach abholen*???? ich komme hier aus dem dreckskaff nicht weg. im bus ist die fahrradmitnahme verboten und bimmelbahn fährt auch nicht.


----------



## cellgadis (10. Oktober 2008)

sag einfach dein Fahrrad is kaputt dann wirst du mitgenommen.
( hat ja eh kein Sattel  oder lass die Luft aus dem Reifen, manchmal klappts.


----------



## iller_tiller (10. Oktober 2008)

das dachte ich auch das letzte mal... dann wurde ich aber 7km vor weissach rausgeschmissen. das war der tag an dem ich mir geschworen hatte irgendwann dem vvs auf den tisch zu kacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (10. Oktober 2008)

evtl. kommen alex und ich auch.....mal schauen.....haut rein


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. Oktober 2008)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> evtl. kommen alex und ich auch.....mal schauen.....haut rein





21° Sonne...

ich hoffe es finden sich ein paar Stuttgarter, die zur X-Mas-Session zu euch hoch kommen...(Wochenendticket-Bahn)


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Oktober 2008)

also is gebongt. alex und ich sind morgen am start


----------



## ringo667 (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich komme auch, 
leider reíchts mir nicht auf 13:00 hoffe Ihr seit um 14:00 noch an der Uni


----------



## isah (11. Oktober 2008)

Meine Nummer - 0172 272 0174

martin


----------



## tommytrialer (12. Oktober 2008)

Lob an alle war echt ne fette Session hat super viel Spaß gemacht und ich freue mich auf Bilder und Videos


----------



## isah (12. Oktober 2008)

tommytrialer schrieb:


> Lob an alle war echt ne fette Session hat super viel Spaß gemacht und ich freue mich auf Bilder und Videos



Seh ich genauso, motiviert sehr. Um die Bilder versuch ich mich zu kümmern, das Video kommt, wenn ich das andere Band habe.

martin


----------



## Freaky Trail (12. Oktober 2008)

War echt ein e fette Session und schreit nach einer Wiederholung.
Die Spots waren auch richtig net für jeden was dabei.bin auch mal gepannt auf das Video und Bildermaterial gespannt


----------



## Freaky Trail (12. Oktober 2008)

Hey jungs war ne fette Session heute und schreit nach einner Wiederholung.die spots waren auch ganz nett für jeden was dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (12. Oktober 2008)

Doch doch, ich fand´s auch richtig gut heute. Was bisserl genervt hat war die ständige Aufsicht von der Rennleitung, gut, an der Uni haben sie uns ja gelassen, aber das am Brunnen fand ich wieder unter aller Sau. Kommen hergefahren mit so einem infantilen "das isch abr koin Schbielblatz", anstatt uns wie Erwachsene anzusprechen. Naja, was soll´s, vielleicht sind 35 Trialer doch ein bisschen viel auf einem Haufen. Aber die Menge an Trialern war imposant, hat Spaß gemacht mit so einer Gruppe durch die Stadt zu eiern....auch wenn die Freiburg Fraktion mehr am Schrauben als am Fahren war! 
In Freiburg gibt es übrigens auch schöne Spots, und nettere Polizisten...man könnte nächstes Jahr auch mal über einen Konterbesuch nachdenken.

Also alles in allem, scheee wars, Spass hat´s gmacht, gerne wieder!
Gruß Joe


----------



## trialbock (13. Oktober 2008)

hier hab ich mal ein paar pics von stuttgart :


----------



## *Sickboy* (13. Oktober 2008)

War auf jeden Fall ne coole Session!!!
Stuttgart hat einige geile Spots zu bieten wie ich finde und das Wetter war auch allererste Sahne


----------



## cellgadis (13. Oktober 2008)

War ne total fette Session. Gerne Wieder 
Ich hab mal alle Bilder von meiner Cam in das Fotoalbum Trial hochgeladen vielleicht ist ja das ein oder andere gute dabei


----------



## Bark (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute!
Ich habe auch meine Bilder in den Album hochgeladet
Super Session Gestern, hat viel Spass gemacht 
Wenn noch mal?

Ciao,
Daniele (Fotograf)

PS: wer braucht die grössere Bilder kann einfach mir eine Email schicken, und die Bilders Nummer schreiben


----------



## tha_joe (14. Oktober 2008)

Richtig schöne Fotos! Kompliment! So tät ich auch gerne mal fotografieren können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (14. Oktober 2008)

ne coole Session, mit nicht immer nur den "gleichen"....

Top Wetter, seeeeehr viele Fahrer und Top Fotographen


----------



## cellgadis (16. Oktober 2008)

Also hab da noch ein kleines Video geschnitten, ist mein Erstes. "Premiere"
Zieht`s Euch alle rein

http://www.vimeo.com/1977070


----------



## Trialstriker (16. Oktober 2008)

dein erstes gemachtes video?
also ich find es is gut geworden, hab spaß gemacht zu gucken.
die 4 min und ein paar sek kamen mir garnich so lang vor und das is immer schon ein guts zeichen gewesen.


----------



## tha_joe (16. Oktober 2008)

cellgadis schrieb:


> ...ist mein Erstes. "Premiere"



Schöööööne Premiere! Well done, gefällt mir, da werden Erinnerungen wach. Ich sag nur "...er fääährt!!" 
Gruß Joe


----------



## *Sickboy* (16. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schönes Video!
Eine gelungene Zusammenfassung einer Hammer-Session  THX
Grüße, Rafael


----------



## EchoPure (19. Oktober 2008)

nice echt cool die Spots!!!Hoffe wir kommen auch mal vorbei!


----------

